# Can't get NFS to work

## squareHat

HELP!

Followed some instructions to get NFS working...

recompilled the kernel to have 

<M> NFS file system support                                          │ │

  │ │[*]   Provide NFSv3 client support                                   │ │

  │ │<M> NFS server support                                               │ │

  │ │[*]   Provide NFSv3 server support                                   │ │

  │ │[*]   Provide NFS server over TCP support (EXPERIMENTAL)

added

/  thunderbird5(rw,no_root_squash) speedracer(rw,no_root_squash)

to /etc/exports

I don't have a /etc/hosts.allow /etc/hosts.deny (should I)

and when I /etc/init.d/nfs start  i get

* Starting NFS statd...                                                  [ ok ] * Exporting NFS directories...

exportfs: /etc/exports [5]: No 'sync' or 'async' option specified for export "thunderbird5:/home".

  Assuming default behaviour ('sync').

  NOTE: this default has changed from previous versions

exportfs: /etc/exports [5]: No 'sync' or 'async' option specified for export "speedracer:/home".

  Assuming default behaviour ('sync').

  NOTE: this default has changed from previous versions

speedracer:/home: Function not implemented

thunderbird5:/home: Function not implemented                              [ ok ] * Starting NFS daemon...

 * Error starting NFS daemon                                              [ !! ] 

 * Starting NFS mountd...                                                 [ ok ]

when I look in the log I also get

Oct  8 08:15:31 thunderbird1 rpc.mountd: Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting

This is the first time I have attempted to setup nfs, any hints suggestions

thanks

----------

## indros

Could you post your entire /etc/exports.  It appears there are other entries, and they may be your problem.

----------

## squareHat

figured out the problem.  :Smile: 

I had compiled the NFS kernel code as modules, recompiled them in the kernel. (I guess I could have loaded at boot time)

Also I found that I needed to start the portmapper

# /etc/init.d./portmap start

----------

